# Galera Point Lighthouse, Toco, Trinidad, West Indies



## Lightbuoy (Feb 6, 2009)

*Galera Point Lighthouse, Toco, Trinidad, West Indies*

At each corner of Trinidad, there is a lighthouse. This one is situated at the North-East point, in Toco. A beautiful journey of about 4 hours to get there, along some narrow windey roads (but some spectacular views!)























A linky to some more info.....

http://www.lighthousedepot.com/lite...ay_details&LighthouseID=2340&bhcd2=1233961454

http://www.triniview.com/Toco/301206.html

Ta for viewing 

Lb :jimlad:


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 7, 2009)

That's fabulous, Lb. I love lighthouses and that's a really nice one.


----------



## Trinpaul (Feb 7, 2009)

LB are you sure you don't have a Trini passport?

Also, did you know that close to the lighthouse there is the remains of an emergency landing strip that was built during WW2? As I recall it is not laid out in a straight line but curves at the end so any pilot landing would have to turn to the left as he rolled down the strip.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 10, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> That's fabulous, Lb. I love lighthouses and that's a really nice one.



Thanks Foxy. Me too. I must say that it was rather surreal seeing a lighthouse with Queen Victoria's initials on it, being a few thousand odd miles away from home!

Lb :jimlad:


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 10, 2009)

Trinpaul said:


> LB are you sure you don't have a Trini passport?
> 
> Also, did you know that close to the lighthouse there is the remains of an emergency landing strip that was built during WW2? As I recall it is not laid out in a straight line but curves at the end so any pilot landing would have to turn to the left as he rolled down the strip.



Nope, news to me is that. Having to land on a curved runway must have proved interesting. Just as well you don't get ice in the Caribbean!!! 

Lb :jimlad:


----------



## nutnut (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice lighthouse, really like it, very different! and it is related to my county of residence, sussex!






Had a little nose on the web about Stone-Chance Ltd as i live close to Crawley and recognised the company name. Some very interesting info on them and it would appear that they formed in 1954 in Crawley from the Chance Brothers. 
The link has further info if you are interested?

http://www.uklighthouse.info/black_country_bugle.htm


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi NutNut,

Many thanks for that link -makes for great reading 

Still find it amazing to see something so far away made in England!

Lb :jimlad:


----------



## nutnut (Feb 11, 2009)

Lightbuoy said:


> Hi NutNut,
> 
> Many thanks for that link -makes for great reading
> 
> ...



Yes it is always a bit of a shock to see things from back home, thousands of miles away.

It's just a shame that our children will probably not have too many of the same experiences, the way industry has and is going down the pan once again 

I am glad you enjoyed the link, goes off in all kinds of directions i found once i started linking to other sites etc


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 11, 2009)

nutnut said:


> Yes it is always a bit of a shock to see things from back home, thousands of miles away.
> 
> It's just a shame that our children will probably not have too many of the same experiences, the way industry has and is going down the pan once again
> 
> I am glad you enjoyed the link, goes off in all kinds of directions i found once i started linking to other sites etc



Yes, it's really sad how Britain's Industry / Manufacturing base is shrinking at an alrming rate (especially since the financila troubles) 

Ha ha, see that the link had the same effect on you. Spent too much time already looking at links within links within links! 

Lb :jimlad:


----------

